# Please, help me!



## cynthia (May 5, 2008)

Hi!

I am a student from the Netherlands and I am studying Business Administration. For my bachelorthesis I am doing marketresearch about the cheesemarket in Hong Kong. 
Please answer the following questions; it will take you one minute. 

1) Where do you come from?	
2) Do you eat cheese? 
2a) If yes, which brand?	
3) Do you buy cheese in Hong Kong?	
3a) If yes: where do you buy it?	
4) Can you buy good cheeses in Hong Kong?	
4) Does it matter if cheese is produced in China?	
4a) Why?	
5) What kind of cheeses do you miss?	
*
ThANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME!*


----------



## jlenzer (May 6, 2008)

Love Cheese! Usually by it at Welcomme Superstores, Sogo or Gourmet Supermarket in the Lee Gardens. Never have eaten western style cheese made in China, but it wouldn't bother me if it was the case. Good luck in your studies


----------



## Bram (May 29, 2008)

1) Where do you come from? Holland
2) Do you eat cheese? Yes
2a) If yes, which brand? Gouda, old amsterdam
3) Do you buy cheese in Hong Kong? no
3a) If yes: where do you buy it?
4) Can you buy good cheeses in Hong Kong? I don't know
4) Does it matter if cheese is produced in China? no
4a) Why? you can make good chees everywhere
5) What kind of cheeses do you miss? old amsterdam


----------



## Bram (May 29, 2008)

1) Where do you come from? Holland
2) Do you eat cheese? Yes
2a) If yes, which brand? Old amsterdam, maaslander
3) Do you buy cheese in Hong Kong? No
3a) If yes: where do you buy it?
4) Can you buy good cheeses in Hong Kong? I dont know
4) Does it matter if cheese is produced in China? no
4a) Why? I think you can make good cheese everywhere If you try hard enough
5) What kind of cheeses do you miss? old cheese


----------



## Bram (May 29, 2008)

*cheese*

1) Where do you come from? holland
2) Do you eat cheese? yes
2a) If yes, which brand? old amsterdam maaslander
3) Do you buy cheese in Hong Kong? no
3a) If yes: where do you buy it?
4) Can you buy good cheeses in Hong Kong? i dont know
4) Does it matter if cheese is produced in China? no
4a) Why? you can make good cheese everywhere
5) What kind of cheeses do you miss? old amsterdam


----------



## jlenzer (May 6, 2008)

cynthia said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am a student from the Netherlands and I am studying Business Administration. For my bachelorthesis I am doing marketresearch about the cheesemarket in Hong Kong.
> Please answer the following questions; it will take you one minute.
> ...


Mo Mahn Tai!


----------



## jlenzer (May 6, 2008)

*After thinking about it*



jlenzer said:


> Love Cheese! Usually by it at Welcomme Superstores, Sogo or Gourmet Supermarket in the Lee Gardens. Never have eaten western style cheese made in China, but it wouldn't bother me if it was the case. Good luck in your studies


Just a suggestion. I don't know when your undergrad dissertation is due, but if you want primary data and your target is caucasions or westerners, I would consider recruiting a group of your fellows and take your questionaire out on the street. A few hours of work on a saturday, with the promise of some beer or a dinner party will help motivate them. Place a couple in Stanley Plaza, Pacific Place, Causeway Bay (Citi Super and Lee Gardens) and maybe in front of some of the small local grocery chains in the mid-levels and of course Discovery Bay. In addition, your questionaire should have some more personal details, such as a profession catagory, age range, education level, sex etc. For instance, I am a male post graduate student in my mid 40's at HKU. That would explain where I buy my cheese. I would also consider the Fillipino maid factor. The reason is most Fillipino maids speak English, where as Indonesian maids don't and I am sure they buy the cheese, unless it is a social shopping spree on the weekend, which is why I suggested a saturday. Just something to think about. Good luck to you!

Jim


----------

